# Nikon Z6 II and Z7 II are coming



## ahsanford (Sep 29, 2020)

【THE NEXT CHAPTER】Z 7II、Z 6IIスペシャルコンテンツ | ニコンイメージング


世界のすべてを描ききる。映像フィールドは、もっと豊かに。 #NikonZ7II #NikonZ6II https://www.nikon-image.com/sp/the_next_chapter/



www.nikon-image.com


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Sep 29, 2020)

Excitement overload. I am really looking forward to see what the Z6II/Z7II brings that my Z6 canny just now. I know a lot of folks here are all 110% Canon, but I am looking at this and a 500mm PF as my wildlife setup.

https://www.nikon.co.uk/en_GB/produ...ital_cameras/mirrorless/the_next_chapter.page


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Sep 29, 2020)

Thank buggery they are going for sensible naming. Its been seen in the S lenses and now in the bodies. The amount of extra letters on the end of Nikon lenses was getting daft.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 29, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> Excitement overload. I am really looking forward to see what the Z6II/Z7II brings that my Z6 canny just now. I know a lot of folks here are all 110% Canon, but I am looking at this and a 500mm PF as my wildlife setup.
> 
> https://www.nikon.co.uk/en_GB/produ...ital_cameras/mirrorless/the_next_chapter.page


The rumours are that they will have two Expeed processors to boost their AF, which is their weak point and will allow decent eye/animal AF, dual card slots like the R5 and an upgraded EVF. The sensors etc will remain unchanged - they are comparable to those in the R5 and R6.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Sep 29, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The rumours are that they will have two Expeed processors to boost their AF, which is their weak point and will allow decent eye/animal AF, dual card slots like the R5 and an upgraded EVF. The sensors etc will remain unchanged - they are comparable to those in the R5 and R6.



I love the IQ out of my Z6, I never imagined passing ISO 1600 before it never mind getting keepers at ISO 14,400. But the thing that drew me to the Z6 and where the R6 is lacking, it isn't a lower sealed or built Z7. The Z6 and Z7 only have the sensor to differentiate them and I hope Nikon sticks to that and lets us pick high MP or low MP.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 29, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> Thank buggery they are going for sensible naming. Its been seen in the S lenses and now in the bodies. The amount of extra letters on the end of Nikon lenses was getting daft.


Ah yer post reminds me of the wonderful MGB GT V8


----------



## tron (Sep 29, 2020)

Winter is coming


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Sep 29, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> Ah yer post reminds me of the wonderful MGB GT V8



A few examples for shits and giggles:
NIKON 500MM F/5.6E PF ED VR AF-S --- There is only one 500mm PF just call it the Nikon 500mm f/5.6 (VR if you have to)
NIKON AF-S NIKKOR 70-200MM F/2.8E FL ED VR - E?, AF-S?, FL?, ED?... I get the VR bit but the rest is just guff, call it the Nikon Nikkor 70-200mm f/2.8 VR, That assumes Nikkor = L, the rest of the guff to me is Windows XP Vista Experience Edition Small Business and Home. 

The Z lenses are much easier and less 80s VCR looking. S = Sexy (L), f/?.?. Nikon Z 70-200mm f/2.8 S, I know it is Z mount, the focal length, and that is is their equivalent of L glass. Canon seemed to have mastered easy branding decades ago, cricky colour coding how much money needs too come out of your wallet too. Red ring = credit card, Red ring + white body = bigger credit card, Red ring + white body + white hood = sell your car to fund me.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Oct 16, 2020)

These two look really promising. AF is vastly faster and wide area AF large has been made way more useful with eye detect. The questions are about if they know more animals eyes or if that'll be in a firmware update. I won't be rushing out to buy one, but I feel way more happy with my choice to buy the 500mm f/5.6 PF and go Nikon for a while on wildlife.


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 16, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> Ah yer post reminds me of the wonderful MGB GT V8


Why did those wonderful British sports cars have to die ?
Where have the Triumphs, ACs, MGs, Healeys gone to?
PS: I know it's off-topic...


----------



## AlanF (Oct 16, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> These two look really promising. AF is vastly faster and wide area AF large has been made way more useful with eye detect. The questions are about if they know more animals eyes or if that'll be in a firmware update. I won't be rushing out to buy one, but I feel way more happy with my choice to buy the 500mm f/5.6 PF and go Nikon for a while on wildlife.


I am spoiled for choice. Which one of my superb cameras and lenses do I take with me? And which ones should I now sell as I have too many? It's photo ops that are limiting - especially covid restrictions.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Oct 16, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I am spoiled for choice. Which one of my superb cameras and lenses do I take with me? And which ones should I now sell as I have too many? It's photo ops that are limiting - especially covid restrictions.



It feels almost like worth waiting until after COVID is over before even buying my 500. The hide had a one person rule but another chap came in and sat across from me. He might have been twice my age, but we are equally deadly to each other.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 16, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> It feels almost like worth waiting until after COVID is over before even buying my 500. The hide had a one person rule but another chap came in and sat across from me. He might have been twice my age, but we are equally deadly to each other.



Were they Dutch? We learn from a young age that rules are only for other people.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Oct 16, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Were they Dutch? We learn from a young age that rules are only for other people.



Sadly they too where Scottish and from the other bloody side. It would be easier if it where a Englishman then I could go all claymore and freedom, sadly stupid is a world wide thing and the empty hide just down from us must have not been appealing. The signs where everywhere that it is one household per hide, if he had wanted that specific one he could have asked and I would have social distanced my way out. Instead I just found out the exit was blocked. I mean he was a lovely chap to talk too, but I had COVID back in late Feb and could have been spreading it to people, I would hate to think it lingered on me and that chap keeled over.


----------

